# 2019-20 pre-Budget submissions



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

MEDIA RELEASE

*2019-20 Pre-budget Submissions *

Senator The Hon. Zed Seselja
Assistant Minister for Treasury and Finance

19 December 2018

The Government is seeking submissions from individuals, businesses and community groups on their views regarding priorities for the 2019-20 Budget.

...

Submissions are due by close of business Friday, 1 February 2019.

Further information on how to lodge submissions is available on the Treasury website(link is external).

(https://www.financeminister.gov.au/assistant/media-release/2018/12/19/2019-20-pre-budget-submissions)

Jack Malarkey comments:

The Budget is expected to be handed down on Tuesday 2 April 2019.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Just a reminder that any pre-Budget submission you wish to make is due by Friday 1 February 2019.

The Budget is to be released on Tuesday 2 April 2019.


----------

